# WTB Zero G Referral Wheels for my P3+



## Remus Black (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone out there that has the Zero G referral wheels and interested in selling them? I was hoping to wait until next summer to get them but a bubble in the sidewall of one of my tires has forced me to ask earlier than I wanted. 😅


----------



## Remus Black (Aug 26, 2018)

Disregard. Bought some and they look beautiful. 🤓🤘⚡🏎💨


----------

